
.DS_Store files always hidden from Finder in macOS Sierra Beta - matthias_
https://imgur.com/a/NF6sY
======
lyonlim
If this means it won't appear on my desktop now, perfect!

Now, if only there's a way of displaying folders first in Finder..

~~~
Irradiated
"Keep folder on top when sorting by name" is finally an option in Finder on
macOS 10.12 Sierra: [http://d.pr/i/10yom](http://d.pr/i/10yom)

~~~
matthias_
My prayers have been answered. Seriously though, this has been requested for
ages and is so clearly a feature benefits a lot of users (even when being opt-
in) while probably being easy to implement. I'm so glad they finally did.

------
norswap
This is not a good thing, since it seems the file are still there. I still
need to add them to my `.gitignore`. If they are there and I ask to see all
files, I want to see them.

~~~
component
A global gitignore solves that.

The file is available in the Terminal. I don't see the point of seeing a
`.DS_Store` file on finder.

------
ben174
Surely with Apple's new file system, the need for these files will go away,
right? I'm sure they can bake whatever metadata these directories need right
into the fs.

~~~
rzhikharevich
I recently tested APFS on a USB stick, "ls -A" hasn't shown any .DS_Store
files.

------
rzhikharevich
That's great. .DS_Store was the reason why I stick with the default setting of
not showing hidden files.

------
soldierz
How do you changed your terminal in that nice looking one?

~~~
matthias_
It's a custom build of iTerm. You can download it here
[https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ogqyltkbx47kd9b/AAA2uuxIlVFVzQwCH...](https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ogqyltkbx47kd9b/AAA2uuxIlVFVzQwCHuGHeO-
Ma)

…or get a similar one [https://github.com/jaredculp/iterm2-borderless-
padding](https://github.com/jaredculp/iterm2-borderless-padding)

------
defluct
Ah, that's nice.

